# Fishing Line Capacity



## Hiltz4 (Jan 13, 2014)

I've recently purchased a Spinfisher V 5500 for pier and kayak fishing. The line capacity is only 240 yrds for 15lb Mono which is what I'll be spooling it with. 

Here's my question. Are there any methods used to increase line capacity? Have any of you spooled it with 100yrds of braid first then added the mono. I would think this would add a little capacity but not sure if that'd work or not.


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

I would just go with braid and use a fluorocarbon leader. That way you could have about 425 yards of 20lb braid on the reel.


----------



## Hiltz4 (Jan 13, 2014)

Here Fishiee...Fishiee said:


> I would just go with braid and use a fluorocarbon leader. That way you could have about 425 yards of 20lb braid on the reel.


 
Thank you for the suggestion. In my limited experience, when King fishing from the pier, braid is bad news due to the visibility and other's lines.

I didn't mention in the OP that I'll be targeting kings.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

If youre going to just use mono you shoulda grabbed the 704z. On the plus side you can find used 704zs for around $50 if you look hard enough. 

Putting 15lb mono on the 5500 is a waste. Its a heavy reel with lots of power, limiting it with 15lb mono means you have all the weight and power but no real way to use it.

Saying that, 240 yards of 15lb mono is more then enough for 99% of the kings youre going to run into off the pier.


----------



## Hiltz4 (Jan 13, 2014)

JD7.62 said:


> If youre going to just use mono you shoulda grabbed the 704z. On the plus side you can find used 704zs for around $50 if you look hard enough.
> 
> Putting 15lb mono on the 5500 is a waste. Its a heavy reel with lots of power, limiting it with 15lb mono means you have all the weight and power but no real way to use it.
> 
> Saying that, 240 yards of 15lb mono is more then enough for 99% of the kings youre going to run into off the pier.


 
So you'd suggest braid for yak fishing with my 5500? I was planning on using the 5500 on pier and yak. Which I realize I still can but to get the most performance from this reel, you suggest straight braid? 

Dang, I'll keep my eye out for a 704z.


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

5500 is ok but whatever you do i would back it with small diameter braid then top off with mono to get atleast 300 yards of line on your spool because.... yea snake kings you can slow down or stop them but when you hook a big 1 your gonna be looking at your spool praying for that fish to stop . what you gonna do when a tuna pops up, sailfish ,tarpon ??? your gonna get dumped .. i say always got with 300 yards of line 15 lb test is fine just let the fish run


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive never been a fan of "do it all" combos. But if youre going to troll with it, Id slap 40lb braid on it and maybe 30ft or so of mono leader. If you decide to jig or even bottom fish with it its easy enough to just take off that mono leader.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes many of my 650 ssm's have 150 yards of 30# braid and then a 15# mono topshot. I haven't been spooled yet haven't even really been close actually. Definitely the way to go. I also cover the bottom of the spool with 15# mono under the braid so it can't slip at all.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

It will take 250 yards of 20lb Vanish fluorocarbon. That's what I use on mine and love it.

BUT...I don't use it for tarpon or tuna as MC mentioned.


----------



## Hiltz4 (Jan 13, 2014)

Wirelessly posted

Thank you all for the advice. Since I'll be the only one fishing in my group, I doubt I'll be in the kayak much. I'll probably go with 100yrds or so of braid then fill rest with mono for pier fishing. 

Being from AR I can't really justify several rigs but do have an older Penn pursuit which serves me fine but I just want to use my new one! 

I've been among tarpon twice in yak and threw everything I had at them w no luck. Should I hang a tarpon or tuna I guess I'll just put words to the tune of a screaming reel and enjoy it while I can.


----------

